# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Heeft iemand een antwoord voor mij???

## sterkejongen

ik heb op 5 mei 2010 mijn scheenbeen en kuitbeen gebroken met open wond !!! scheenbeen 1,5 cm verbrijzeld ben eraan geopereerd pen geplaatst op 7 mei 2010 nu staat het onderste deel nog 9 graden naar buiten uit het lood !! heb de heletijd wel pijn gevoeld van af het moment dat ik er weer op mocht beginnen te lopen maar dat kon wel aan de pen liggen zeiden de artsen die is inmiddels verwijderd alleen de pijn niet sterker nog die is toegenomen !! ik heb en constante pijn van 4 op de pijnschaal van 1 tot 10 met uit waaiers van 5 tot 6 het is druk van binnen uit !! is er of kan iemand mij vertellen wat dat is of kan zijn ???? gr jan

----------

